# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Παιχνίδια για κοκατίλ ??

## Γιωργος

παΐδια ξέρετε σαϊτ που να μπορώ να παραγγείλω  παιχνιδάκια για τον εκτορα ( κοκατιλ )
η ποσ να τα φτιαχνο?  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> παΐδια ξέρετε σαϊτ που να μπορώ να παραγγείλω  παιχνιδάκια για τον εκτορα ( κοκατιλ )
> η ποσ να τα φτιαχνο?


Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ για να δεις τι έχουν φτιάξει μόνα τους τα μέλη.
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=887
Τώρα το διαδίκτυο είναι γεμάτο κάνε μια έρευνα σε on line pet shops.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Eγώ αγοράζω από εδώ.Βέβαια είναι από το εξωτερικό.
**************

και από εδώ αγοράζω χάντρες και μικροπράγματα πλαστικά η ξυλάκια παγωτού.Είναι στη Θεσσαλονίκη αλλά εγώ τα αγοράζω με κούριερ.
*************************

----------


## marlene

Κωνσταντίνε, μου έφτιαξες τη μέρα...! Είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη κ αν κατάλαβα καλά, αυτό το κατάστημα έχει υλικά που σχετίζονται με παιδικά παιχνίδια κ άρα είναι ασφαλή κ για παπαγαλένια ράμφη! Κ το εννοώ αυτό με τη μέρα:σήμερα το απόγευμα θα έχει μονάχα καφεδάκι κ κατασκευή παιχνιδιών για τα κοκατιλομωρά μου που έρχονται..! (χε, χε είμαι μάλλον γραφική, άλλοι πλέκουν ζιπουνάκια κι εγώ κάνω foot toys..!   ::  )

Γιώργο, ανακάλυψα χθες αυτό http://www.busybeaks.com/ που με βολεύει γιατί έχει αρκετούς από τους κατασκευαστές που μου αρέσουν..

Γενικότερα, στα παιχνιδάκια χρυσή αρχή είναι η παρατήρηση! Του πως είναι φτιαγμένα άλλα παιχνίδια αλλά κυρίως του δικού σου παπαγάλου...!

Αρχικά, πάρε 2-3 παιχνίδια για κοκατίλ από κάποιο ενημερωμένο pet shop. Δε χρειάζεται να είναι κάτι ακριβό, απλά να είναι διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους. Ένα που να παράγει ήχο (κουδουνάκια πχ), άλλο που να έχει ξύλο για μασούλημα ή χαρτάκια για να σκίζει, κάποια κούνια, σκάλα κτλ.. Δες έπειτα πως του φαίνονται του Εκτορα! Ποια προτιμάει και γιατί...? Επίσης, αν είναι η πρώτη φορά που του βάζεις κάτι, δώσε του λίγο χρόνο και μη βιαστείς να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα..! Κάθε πουλάκι έχει νομίζω το χρόνο του και μπορεί κάτι που αρχικά του ήταν αδιάφορο τελικά να του αρέσει πολύ...!!! 

Επίσης υπάρχουν δύο δωρεάν βιβλία στο διαδίκτυο για εμπλουτισμό της μέρας των φτερωτών μικρούλιδων...! (The Parrot Enrichment Activity Books)  Είμαι σίγουρη ότι κάπου τα έχω πετύχει και στο φόρουμ αλλά σου τα βάζω κι εδώ για πιο εύκολα. Θα τα βρεις στη σελίδα της συγγραφέως, που έχει κ διάφορα άλλα ενδιαφέροντα (εκπαίδευση, φροντίδα κτλ) http://www.parrotenrichment.com/... Προσωπικά, τα βιβλία αυτά με βοήθησαν να δω λιγάκι από την άλλη πλευρά!   ::  Πως βλέπουν τα παιχνίδια κ τι είναι αυτό που χρειάζονται τα κοκατιλάκια μου, κατ' άναλογία του τρόπου με τον οποίο περνούν τη μέρα τους στη φύση...! Έχουν επίσης κ μερικές ωραίες ιδέες για παιχνίδια που μπορείς να φτιάξεις μόνος σου, εύκολα κ γρήγορα από τρέχοντα μικροαντικείμενα κ υλικά στο σπίτι..! Ανάλογες συνταγές Do It Yourself παιχνιδιών θα βρεις κι εδώ! http://www.birdsnways.com/birds/ihang.htm

Χε, χε, μετά τα παιχνίδια στα διάφορα site θα τα βλέπεις με τελείως άλλο μάτι...αυτό του κατασκευαστή....!   ::   Κι εκεί είναι που κρίνεις. Κάποια από αυτά θα αξίζουν σίγουρα τα λεφτά τους (πχ ένα μικρό σταντ με παιχνίδια εκπαίδευσης), κάποια άλλα όμως μπορείς να τα φτιάξεις και ο ίδιος! Σίγουρα, αυτοί οι άνθρωποι το έχουν ψάξει πολύ γι΄αυτό και θα έχουν πάντα κάτι για να εμπλουτίσει τις ιδέες σου, δεν είναι όμως απαραίτητο να ελαφρύνει και το πορτοφόλι σου..!   :winky:  

Σε αυτό το ύφος, ανεβάζω μία φωτό από ένα παιχνιδάκι που βρήκα πρόσφατα και το έχω λατρέψει..! 
Καλό διάβασμα εύχομαι και καλές παιχνιδοκατασκευές...!!!!!   ::   ::   ::

----------

